# 5G48 - nice



## ogryzek (Sep 8, 2001)

I've got it finally installed on my Pismo. Nice. Runs faster than previous G27 or something (MacWorld preview). This one has Pre-release in About This Mac window. iTunes 1.1.2, Mail 1.1, Acrobat Reader 5.0 (by default), and finally working DVD player. I've got some problems with audio sync - sometimes video freezed for a moment, bud besides - it works.
Mac OS 9 goes to 2GB partition. I need it for my Oracle client only - it's even not compatible with Classic. But my primary OS will be (I hope so) X.
Any questions?
--
PowerBook G3/500 512/20GB/DVD


----------



## thegazer (Sep 8, 2001)

question? yes..
where did you get that build?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 8, 2001)

H is either an ADC member, or he got it off of carracho


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 8, 2001)

Is there a FTP site someone has that may wanna share the mewest build of os X


----------



## thegazer (Sep 8, 2001)

uhmm.. I tried hours in caracho with no luck, everybody is soo stingy (unlike the PC community ) or maybe I'm not looking at the right place?
anyways... how long till the final version is coming out?


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 8, 2001)

Well I do have an FTP server --- so if anyone out there // that is nice and wanna share I could allocate some space for OSX 10.1 // if anyone does know where I may obtain it plz email @ acidtuch10 at yahoo


----------



## swizcore (Sep 9, 2001)

Totally agree! 5G48 is the bomb. I was booted up in it and hooked up a new Firewire CDRW(Yamaha2100EiX), inserted a CDR and a moment later the Finder asked if I wanted to prepare the CDR for burning! No drivers to install no relogging in, no restart!!! I used the prepare for data CD and burned myself a backup copy of Final Cut Pro 2. It burned and verified in less than 6 minutes and I then popped the CDR into my stock DVD drive and installed FCP 2 without a hitch. I also burned a CD from within iTunes in 5G48. The speed increase from 5G27 to 5G48 is dramatic. I was pleased with the performance gain from 10.0 to 10.1(5G27) but not totally happy. But now with 5G48 I would be totally set if this was the release version of 10.1. I can also capture DV via iMovie 2 which installs with 5G48 with no dropped frames and d/l pics from my Memory Stick in the DV cam via Image Capture. 
All you skeptics of the jump to X will be silenced with this release until you begin to use it and are driven to praise its superiority(especially when all the graphics apps are ported). I can honestly say that for myself, now with 5G48 there is NO reason to ever boot into Classic except to eidt in FCP because it will not run in Classic.


----------



## cybergoober (Sep 10, 2001)

One feature I _really_ like is the "Full Keyboard Access" feature in the Keyboard System Preferences Pane. Basically, it lets you use Control+ other keys (you can use defaults or assign your own) to control The Dock, Menu Bar, Tool Bars, Windows and Utilty Pallettes. I love the fact that by pressing Control+d I can select *any* item in the Dock (apps, running or idle, _and_ documents and minimized windows, even the trash) then press Return to activate it. It works with the Menu Bar, but can't seem to get it to work with Tool Bars (haven't tried utility pallettes). Hopefully this will be addressed by the final version.
I must say that I am thoroughly impressed with this build. It addresses most of the problems I've had through 10.0.4. Can't wait for 10.1 final.

BTW- Hope i'm not using anyone else's Avatar. Haven't seen it around here yet.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 10, 2001)

PLEASE send it to acidtuch10... Pretty please? pretty pretty pretty please? With my new T1 line at college, I've learned that you don't always have to wait for good things. :-D


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 10, 2001)

YES YES --- someone should listen and allow me to get a copy(or at least give me a FTP site where I may get)  of OSX 10.1 so that I may post it for some friends !


----------



## swizcore (Sep 10, 2001)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will be installing 5G49 tonight. I dont expect much in the way of visible, notable improvements; mostly just stability, or improvements made to the way the system interacts with itself on a system to system to application level. Ill post an update if anything is noticed as being better or different from 5G48.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 10, 2001)

Children cool yer engines.
The final release aint out yet and you want to install this on your machines that might do harm to them ??? Jeez... these young'ins dont care of their macs   lol


Just wait for the final and upgrade


----------



## swizcore (Sep 10, 2001)

Abolutely. I should have paraphrased my initial post: The pre-release builds of OS 10.1 should not be installed on a system which houses your pertinent data. Afterall, it is called a Developers Release for good reason. Let us bomb out our non-essential hard drives to better your future with the final release


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 10, 2001)

But anyways --- This Young'in has got his hands on 5G48 ---- So any advice on install or other ????


----------



## Nachohat (Sep 10, 2001)

I tried the dev build at work.  There are some Mac developper in my software company, and they get new a new one every few weeks.  My only complaint is how slow Project builder is, you type and it shows up a couple seconds later.  Sure, it's faster in 10.1, it takes 1 second instead of 3....  Anyway, that is why I'm sticking to the newest build of CodeWarrior.


----------



## swizcore (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by acidtuch10 _
> *But anyways --- This Young'in has got his hands on 5G48 ---- So any advice on install or other ???? *



Do you have the PDF file for installation instructions? If not email me and I'll send it to you. Just so's you "youngen"( he he he) gets it all right.


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 10, 2001)

Anyone with a 10.1 build: Is AirPort Software Base Station in it????????????

Also:
     Nachohat: Do you have the latest version of PB and IB (actually Developer Tools 10.0.1). If you have a slower connection, use Netscape to download it, as it is 138 MB, and Netscape lets you resume a 'https' download. I don't know if this fixes it as I haven't finished the download yet (I just started Cocoa developing)


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 10, 2001)

Anyone with a 10.1 build: Is AirPort Software Base Station in it????????????

Also:
     Nachohat: Do you have the latest version of PB and IB (actually Developer Tools 10.0.1). If you have a slower connection, use Netscape to download it, as it is 138 MB, and Netscape lets you resume a 'https' download. I don't know if this fixes it as I haven't finished the download yet (I just started Cocoa developing)


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 11, 2001)

I stumbled on a site which had 10.1 build 5G48  // package includes the image file -- Dev tools for it -- Disk copy and a pdf with all instructions.......  I think all will go good --- I don't have a CD-R so a friend with another ibook will have to burn it for me ---- Unless someone knows how to do it through a windows machine and which app will work for it ???? Thx 

Acid


----------



## noebauwens (Sep 11, 2001)

Hi, 

could you tell which site?

 just a question.


----------



## Nachohat (Sep 11, 2001)

rhale1 : Hey you program in Cocoa!! Nice I'm just starting to do that stuff too.  I've mostly done some old Classic ( carbon) stuff on Codewarrior on Mac os 9.1 . I'm actually a computer engineering student. I'm not an engineer yet, but I'm on my work term now so I get to do some engineering work as part of my program.  Were did you learn to program in Cocoa?  I'm using Apple's Develloper site mostly, but is there anything better else out there? I also found a kickass site with OpenGl tutorials, neet stuff!! I'll send you the link if you want.

As for project builder, I haven't installed the latest version yet.  At work I work mostly on Windows ME (eeeeeewww, this thing sucks and crashes all the time, I don't mind Win 2000 too much though, it's so much better than Me)  I also work on a flower power imac with 10 installed (not 10.1 yet).  The mac devellopers that I worked with for a while have the new builds every 2 weeks or so.  I've seen it on their machines.  It runs much faster that is for sure, PB is much better too and I'm pretty sure they have the latest and greatest.  But they mostly use Codewarrior 7, they have the final release for devellopers. As soon as I get 10.1 at home (I'm under NDA, can't bring copies at home, plus I want to keep my job  ) I will get all the new PB and all.


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 12, 2001)

Hey.

Yea, I use Apple's Developer Connection stuff too, along with this site that has some *basic* tutorials and some Q&A. I don't have the latest DevTools, as Apple's ADC Download page is an Secure Site and my 56k modem (connecting from 31,200bps to 45,333pbs) is slow and IE won't pause and resume "https://" downloads.

My 'current' project involves a Text/HTML Editor. I will give more details on my site  once I get started. Also, I can only work on it on Sat. and Mon., untill I can get OS X 10.1.

Take Care,


----------



## Ssargon (Sep 12, 2001)

Hi everyone, Iv just installed Mac OS X 5G49 (10.1) on my mac.

I didnt have a supported CD-burner that worked under Mac OS X, but Iv been successfull burning the CD under Mac OS 9 (from the .dmg file), this is how I did it:

1. Use this command (in the terminal) to convert the .dmg file to a toast CD-image file;
*hdiutil convert -format UDTO TargetImage.dmg -o OutputImage.img -noext*

2. Go into Mac OS 9 (not classic!) and open Toast. Then use the option to burn  a CD-image, select the newly created .img file as source.

3. Restart with the CD in your CD-ROM reader and hold the 'c' button to start from the CD.

4. You will now be able to install Mac OS X on your mac, enjoy!


/with regards
Ssargon


----------



## macavenger (Sep 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ssargon _
> *Hi everyone, Iv just installed Mac OS X 5G49 (10.1) on my mac.
> 
> I didnt have a supported CD-burner that worked under Mac OS X, but Iv been successfull burning the CD under Mac OS 9 (from the .dmg file), this is how I did it:
> ...



I just tried that, and it didn't work. The terminal command worked fine, but I couldn't find a burn CD-image option in Toast. Perhaps it is because I only have access to Toast version 4.1.1? when I tried dragging the image file to toast, it just wanted to burn the image file to the CD rather than the contents. Any suggestions? (other than waiting for the offical release, plus shipping time to Alaska, which I am far to impatient to do.)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 16, 2001)

Well it seems we are experiencing "the build of the week" syndrome just like back in the PB days.

This time curiocity got the best of me and I installed 5G48.  While I do love the speed, and the compatibility, and while more languages have been installed I STILL do not see a DVD player in OS X, no burn util to make CDs,  and still no greek  ...

I have heard that other build are/will be out... I know CD-RW & DVD issues are/will be addressed but what about greek dammit! 


Admiral


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 17, 2001)

In response to the last post ---- 5G48 Has a DVD player and capable of burning CDs --- U say that U have installed 5G48 ? And these things do not exist ? then U have a bad copy or U don't have 5G48


----------



## swizcore (Sep 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by acidtuch10 _
> *In response to the last post ---- 5G48 Has a DVD player and capable of burning CDs --- U say that U have installed 5G48 ? And these things do not exist ? then U have a bad copy or U don't have 5G48 *



thats right, I have burned more than 10 CD's from 5G48, audio and data with no problems. I have also watched a bunch of DVD's with the installer packaged DVD player. Perhaps your 5G48 is a prior version in sheeps clothing-someone tricked ya. If you dont have 5G48 and you are happy with the speed improvement, just wait till you get the real 5G48, it was the first build to show HUGE speed increase over the previous seeded releases.

I am now about to install my latest seeded release which is 5G59. I'll let you all know anything noticed as being better than 5G49.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

I;ve had the same problems 
ok I will now search for G59 

Admiral


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 22, 2001)

Hey acidtuch10:

That FTP offer still good?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 22, 2001)

I left my work computer downloading G64 lol 

now if I dont see greek in there...
I am gonna learn how to code in cocoa and be a master font maker as well and code greek into the OS lol 


Admiral


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 22, 2001)

> That FTP offer still good?



That goes to ANYONE who is willing to do this.


----------

